
This is how Dolphins see Humans with Echolocation - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/how-dolphins-see-humans-echolocation-180957481/?no-ist
======
DrScump
another article on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10693338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10693338)

